# Pocket hole jig



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a Pocket hole jig but know nothing about them. What kinds are out there and are they expensive?I'm thinking about building a dresser for my daughter and thought this jig would come in handy for hiding the screws.What is your advise on this? Would Lowes or Home Depot have something like this or would I probally have to order online?Are they easy to use? Fill me in a little.

Thanks, Donny


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Kreg jig is available at Lowes but if you have the time I would probably go online and get the K3 Master system. Also, if you get it at Rockler I would ordr the screw kit as well. I am by no means a master wood worker but I have used the next level down on this jig and can't wait to upgrade to the K3.

The Jig can be seen at: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=11410

The screw kit is: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21361

You can get the next step down at Lowes but I think you will quickly find that the extra $40 is worth the features of the K3. You can also get some of the screws and plugs at Lowes but they don't carry everything.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Don,
Do a search on this site for 'pocket screws' and there are a number of threads on the subject with a lot of good discussion. I agree with the kreg system. I have the original and the master set. A very fun tool to use.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

as already posted, get the kregg. i bought an off-brand one at work shop tools for 39.95 and gave it a shot - it failed miserably. 2 of the first 4 screws i drove in broke off at the head, the stepped portion of the bit eventually broke then tip of the driver bit rounded off. the only portion i have left that is still fine is the jig itself. i bought the kregg and haven't had any issues with it at all or with the kregg screws.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I first discovered pocket holes on this forum and eventually bought the cheapest Kreg jig and some Robertson screws. I work with MDF and chip board as 'real' wood very expensive in UK. Previously I used jointing blocks etc, but Kreg made it all so much easier.
johnep


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I work about 5 min. from Lowes and will check it out and see what they have.I've got a few other projects ahead of this one so I have a few weeks anyway to decide on one.If Lowes don't have one I will look online or in some of my woodworking books.

Donny


----------

